# What brand of 35w HID bulb is brightest?



## AlexGT (May 21, 2006)

Hi all!

Since not all bulbs are created equal, I was wondering what manufacturer sells the brightest HID bulb in 35 watt form, Is the 4,100 kelvin the brightest? Also does anyone know how to modify a ballast to overdrive a HID bulb? What needs to be changed?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## XeRay (May 21, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Since not all bulbs are created equal, I was wondering what manufacturer sells the brightest HID bulb in 35 watt form, Is the 4,100 kelvin the brightest? Also does anyone know how to modify a ballast to overdrive a HID bulb? What needs to be changed?
> 
> ...


 
There are ONLY 3 brands of *quality* HID 35 watt bulbs in the world. They are made by Philips, GE and Oram and are equal in the lumens department when driven by the exact same wattage, ie. 35 watts. They all claim about 4200K for their standard bulbs. Higher color temps of 5,000 K or 6,000 K etc. reduce lumens output. 4,200 K is the way to go for max output. Of th 3 makers GE makes the best bulbs for overdriven operation. To overdrive a ballast circuit mods must be made, heatsinks added to the case and or cooling fans can be required. Idealy a ballast should be designed for higher output from the ground up.


----------



## AlexGT (May 21, 2006)

Thanks! Guess I'll just leave the ballast alone then...for now :naughty: , Where do you get GE HID bulbs?

AlexGT


----------



## markdi (May 21, 2006)

phillips mpxl dl35

3600 lumens 4500k at 35 watts - all other bulbs are 3200 lumens or less at 35 watts.

I own 2 of them - got lucky.

some day I will have to try a ge bulb - might be better than phillips for all I know.




http://www.nuconverter.de/assets/mpxldl50.jpg


----------

